# Waking up and eating in the middle night ok?



## Zxrs5681 (Oct 2, 2018)

i usally get up in the middle of the night to take a piss but for the last few months i have been having a snack while im up. last night i had 2 poptatrts 8 oz 2% milk, and then a few hours later 2tbs pb and a yougurt (840 cals) It helps me get my 4000 calories in. Is there anything wrong with this?​


----------



## stanley (Oct 2, 2018)

depends on what you eating .at that time PP ,no ass yes


----------



## Seeker (Oct 2, 2018)

I once got up in the middle of the night and ate a whole barbecued chicken .


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 2, 2018)

Depends on your dieting and goals.. I try and eat if When I wake up .. don’t always work out but I try


----------



## HDH (Oct 2, 2018)

I like to mix a big protein shake, drink half before bed and drink the rest throughout the night. 

I get up several times anyways.

It keeps me from getting into other shit.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 2, 2018)

I wake up mid night and eat a bowl of cereal just about every night. More food=more gainz


----------



## BigJohnny (Oct 2, 2018)

I always wake up the next morning with empty fruit cups, cereal bowls or empty fairlife jugs on my night stand. Those indica carts really ramp up my appetite!lol


----------



## snake (Oct 2, 2018)

I'll take sleep over food if it's a one or the other. When I get up to take a piss, I'm on autopilot; no lights other than a nightlight in the bathroom.

Lack of sleep will fuuk with your training more then the 500 cals you can grab during the day anyway.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 2, 2018)

If I wake up and can't sleep because I'm hungry, I'll eat.  Either way I've found doesn't make a bit of difference to me


----------



## dk8594 (Oct 2, 2018)

I used to wake up at night, grab a snack, and eat it in bed.  My wife put a stop to that after she rolled onto a partially eaten protein bar.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 2, 2018)

Just shovel it down before bed. I wouldn't wake up to eat ever.


----------



## snake (Oct 2, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just shovel it down before bed. I wouldn't wake up to eat ever.



For the record; I do 2 big ass donuts and a large glass of milk right before bed and never wake up hungry.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 2, 2018)

I wish I liked donuts


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 2, 2018)

i wake up all the time for various reasons: blood sugar low, gotta pee, hard on, etc. sometimes i eat but just dont gorge and should be fine depending on what your goals are at the time


----------



## PFM (Oct 2, 2018)

In my late 20's (still natty) I got up and ate at 2am every night for 18 months.  If you're body can process the food by all means take in the meal.  I do remember having to prop myself up on 2-3 pillows to avoid acid reflux.  I suggest liquid protein like egg whites and or whey and fruit for the insulin spike and those carbs will knock you out for the best shot at getting some REM.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 2, 2018)

I go to sleep at 12:30, most nights I eat something at 12. Then get up at 5 and start my day with food.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 2, 2018)

"Four whole fried chickens and a coke..."


----------



## Merlin (Oct 2, 2018)

Eat the booty/snatch right before bed. I haven't work up hungry sense.


----------



## Elivo (Oct 3, 2018)

Sleep over food always.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 3, 2018)

Its a good way to get a extra meal down


----------



## HH (Oct 3, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Sleep over food always.



This guy is onto something


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 3, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> I wish I liked donuts


You sir, are dead to me!


----------



## stonetag (Oct 3, 2018)

So, you guys that do get up in the night to eat, do you prefer sweet over salty? fuk, when I do get up to eat, I might as well make it a cup of sugar. Sweet is the shit at night for me.


----------



## Jin (Oct 3, 2018)

Sometimes when I wake up to piss I’m so hungry it almost hurts. I grab a handful of cashews and/or a shake. 

.... and yes I ate a full dinner and a second dinner.


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 3, 2018)

I do this every night. Its not by choice or planned


----------



## Jackhammer (Oct 7, 2018)

Sometimes I’ll wake up in middle of night hungry and i’ll eat something. I try not to eat carbs late at night obviously but yogurt and cottage cheese are good choices for protein and digest slowly so your muscles have the nutrients while you sleep.


----------



## German89 (Oct 8, 2018)

I think its okay to eat in the middle of the night, if youre bulking. Youre hungry. Gotta grow.


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 8, 2018)

Bulking or not I eat before bed and snack at night, if I don’t I wake up feeling sick cause I’m hungry. I wish I could sleep solid though


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 8, 2018)

Nothing wrong with eating carbs at night.


----------



## motown1002 (Oct 9, 2018)

Could always eat ass in the middle of the night like normal people do.  :32 (20):


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 9, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> Could always eat ass in the middle of the night like normal people do.  :32 (20):



Can I put ice cream on it?


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 9, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Can I put ice cream on it?



I bet she’d like that actually


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 9, 2018)

I woke up to piss last night and wandered over to the fridge and took down a plate of left over homemade chicken parm...


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 10, 2018)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I woke up to piss last night and wandered over to the fridge and took down a plate of left over homemade chicken parm...



hope you saved me some!


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 10, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Can I put ice cream on it?



Well yea how else you going to get the extra calories...


----------



## German89 (Oct 10, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> Could always eat ass in the middle of the night like normal people do.  :32 (20):



Ass is calorie free though. How will you make gains on that?  Usually at the end of ass eating, you end up ****ing. Which, is cardio. And then? You need calories so. 

Pass on the ass.



Last night i didnt eat as many carbs as i shouldve pre workout that i ended up having cereal at like 11. Rice crispy, banana and, pumpkin spice.


----------



## motown1002 (Oct 10, 2018)

I wake up every night and usually find myself in the pantry with a big spoon and peanut butter.  

Youre right G...  All that calorie free ass eating, followed by the cardio, I needed food.  lol


----------



## German89 (Oct 10, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> I wake up every night and usually find myself in the pantry with a big spoon and peanut butter.
> 
> Youre right G...  All that calorie free ass eating, followed by the cardio, I needed food.  lol



Lmfao. See!!!

And im bad with p.b. too. 90g on todays macros


----------



## HDH (Oct 10, 2018)

Get the omega 3 jif  :32 (20):


----------

